# cops in binghamton NY



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

This last Saturday night was such an eye opener for me. I was chilling with my buddy on his porch in binghamton NY when out of no where twodark skinned guys with their pants around their knees rolled up and for no reason picked a fight with us. Mind you I had my three children with me and he had his two, sowe all got the kids inside as well asour women and asked these guys to get off the property. One thing led to another and I ended up having to physically remove one from the porch, the other stayed on the side walk making death threats and remarks about raping my friends wife while he was at work. The cops arrived at this exact moment these threats were being made and said only this "people say things when they are angry, stay away from each other until you cool down, then try to squash it" with that he drive off. How do you squash an issue with somebody that you don't know and randomly came to your property looking for a fight??

We called the police back and they finally made a postponed order of protection, saying if they come back the order will then take effect...

Is it just me or is this whole scenario just fucked!

I am just glad it is not me who lives in the city and for the mean time they are armed and on guard.

It is a sad day when the ones who are supposed to protect and serve don't have the balls our the drive to step in when they are actually needed.

Does anybody know of another step besides police my friend can take to take care of this legally? Very scary threats for the police to not take very seriously.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I sympathize with your friend. Binghamton is the Number One Skank Town of NY's entire "southern tier." I think most of the city cops are off of parole these days so things are getting better, though...


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

What you are seing is the bible, God's word that is, unfolding right before your very eyes. A corrupt and lawless world.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

If there is a threat to you or your loved ones then you need to take action to protect yourself. Get a gun.

Edit: I realize your talking about your friend that lives there, I'm just generalizing.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Sometimes it's best not to do anything other than what you did. If you take action, it can come back one day to bite you in the ass. People have done some crazy things over nonsense. If you were to have done anything to harm them, they may have came the following day with even more people.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Do it alone and don't talk about it.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Blade said:


> If there is a threat to you or your loved ones then you need to take action to protect yourself. Get a gun.Edit: I realize your talking about your friend that lives there, I'm just generalizing.


I hear you man, I do have home protection, but as you said, it is my buddy that really needs it now. Obviously he is also now armed, but I meant what can he do as non lethal preventive measures.

Somebody already pmed me the information I was looking for, I informed my friend of the next steps he should take. Taking the guy out if he breaks into his home goes without saying


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Arber said:


> Sometimes it's best not to do anything other than what you did. If you take action, it can come back one day to bite you in the ***. People have done some crazy things over nonsense. If you were to have done anything to harm them, they may have came the following day with even more people.


Exactly why I am glad I was able to keep my cool, just yesterday morning my wives coworker had a little brother who was shot in the stomach and died in binghamton, he was shot due to two groups of people jumping each other back and forth, escalated to guns.

This whole area is getting worse and worse, looking forward to moving.


----------

